

Ask HN: framework for webapps in Scala - isomorph

So I now know Scala and want to make webapps.<p>Which framework do I go for and why?
======
rit
Depends on how deep you want to go.

Lift is very "Scala-ey" and has some great features for building full
applications - FourSquare is lift powered, by way of example. www.liftweb.net

Play has Scala integration, but I don't know much about it to comment either
way.

If you want to get more 'lightweight' or bare bones, Scalatra is a port of
Ruby's Sinatra framework. Its what I tend to think of as a microframework,
it's quite cool: <https://github.com/scalatra/scalatra>

Annotation based configuration of controllers, etc

------
dillon
Lift is probably the most mature as well as the most documented Web Framework
there is for Scala.

------
swGooF
Try the Play Framework

www.playframework.org

